# Mega G chassis



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

I bought a couple of Mega G chassis from scale auto and ran about 40 laps, it started getting slower. I put some oil on it, and just ran it in place. It kept stopping and stuttering, I picked it up and looked at it and the arm windings were coming off and falling out.
Anyone else had this happen?

Russell


----------



## SuperFist

One thing I noticed about the Mega G is it has the same type pick up shoe and spring setup as the Life Like M.
But they didn't put the top wire of the pick up shoe spring back to where it fuses itself to the brush barrels like on the Life Like M.
So when the pick up shoes are running flat and float up on the top of the brush barrels especially on tracks with different rail heights the electrical interface is poor.

AFX didn't look at the reason the Life Like M was designed that way when they made the Mega G.

__________________


----------



## Tsooko

I have had no problems with the mega-g cars. Afx is very good at solving problems and if you contact them I am sure they will take care of you. Steve has been very good at making sure his customers are satisfied with the product and has been a leader in the service area. They are now a sponsor/ advertizer so if you look to the right on the page there will be Afx under slot cars. hit that and on the bottom of their page is a " contact Afx racing " button that will allow you to express your concern. Give them a little time. I am sure you will get a good responce. Everyone else who complained has. And no, I do not have shares.

Cheers Ted


----------



## Rolls

What Ted said...

http://afxracing.com/contact/


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Scale auto is replacing it, I was just wondering if it had happened to anyone else? These were the first mega's for me,
Russell


----------



## neorules

Superfist said:"AFX didn't look at the reason the Life Like M was designed that way when they made the Mega G."

Do you realize the same person designed both the M car and the mega-g?


----------



## blubyu

I have put LifeLike M car springs on my first 1.7 Redbull car and have no problems at all.


----------



## neorules

Blu-- you mean motor brush springs?


----------



## blubyu

Pickup shoe springs,had to do a bit to make them fit. Cut a slot in the back of the spring cup for the straight pc of the spring & lengthen the slot in the Mega shoe!


----------



## SuperFist

Yea, the pick up shoe has a slot cut in the middle of it.
Like someone knew something was suppose to be happening with it.

__________________


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I miss that LifeLike M chassis... (sigh)


----------



## slotnewbie69

i agree rich,i have one and love it!only wish i could find more around here,but slots are scarce in my neck of the woods,as is slotcash.sigh...


----------



## Wahoo

*Some answers . . .*

First of all, glad to hear that Scale Auto took care of the problem. Every once in a while we see some bad windings and they are bound to cause trouble. Since we started selling the Mega-G about 2 years ago, we have received 4 cars back as a result of thrown arm wires. I am sure that there are others that we never heard about but from experience, the number seems to be in line with our other chassis'. Please don't hesitate to let me know if you have any other problems or questions, Russell.

Regarding the PU shoes, as Neo knows, John Cukras worked with Jim Russell to design the M Car and John was the principal designer of the Mega-G. Superfist is right also, John's original prototype of the Mega-G included a "tail" on the PU shoe springs to act as a redundant circuit to avoid the consequences of the "float" that can occur some time. That is why the shoes have slots.

But the Chinese engineers came up with a shoe design that put additional leverage on the contact point between the shoe and the barrel without the need for more spring tension. And after review and testing, John and I agreed that it would be OK to leave the tail off. While we have seen a few examples where we think the tail would have helped, overall, we have been happy with the decision. But we are watching the situation closely.

Hope that helps.

Steve

PS: Thanks Ted and Roills for the kind comments.


----------



## aureliov

*The problem should be solved....*

Hi Steve, so many years and the problem persists, as a matter of fact I bought 3 Mega G cars but I simply do not use them, and I do not intend to buy more Mega G, ever, unless this unpleasant issue with PU Shoes is solved. For while we prefer to keep using the old and good pancake (Magna Traction copies) , they're not as fast as Mega G, but is a lot more reliable, and durable. 
The irritant and persistent problem with pick up shoes is the cause we had to abandon the Mega G chassis. Each time we change the PU shoes the car runs fine, but after 1 hour, or less, Mega G starts to get slower and, under some situations, the electric contact is lost. 
I really hope AFX solve this situation, maybe releasing a kind of "clip" (or "tail") to seize the PU shoes to the brush barrel. 

Best Regards
Aurelio Valporto


----------



## 1976Cordoba

There is a work-around for this as all you need to do is adjust forward or back the tilt of the barrel hook for a little more tension on the barrel. Note: Don't crimp down on the hook. Then re-adjust you're shoes at the rails and your all set.


----------



## jobobvideo

Did the "Chinese engineers" have it wrong...I've read many comments about the chassis issues. While AFX has done so much to keep the HO slots alive and advancing (the Audi & Peugeot bodies are second to none), this chassis has been lacking...kinda like the stuff I've read about Auto World Super III Slot Cars. Until I read better reports, the mega is one I will stay away from.


----------



## aureliov

1976Cordoba said:


> There is a work-around for this as all you need to do is adjust forward or back the tilt of the barrel hook for a little more tension on the barrel. Note: Don't crimp down on the hook. Then re-adjust you're shoes at the rails and your all set.


 Thank you Cordoba, 
Of course we tried this workaround, it works... for few minutes, and the problem returns. At some point there are no more ways to bend the PU shoes, so we replace for a new one, and all the tedious process restarts.

Happy New Year
Aurelio Valporto


----------



## LeeRoy98

I currently own about a dozen Mega-G chassis. The first two I bought had issues with the pickups. I finally cured the issue by bending the hook around a screwdriver shaft that is the same size as the brush tubes. 
None of the chassis I have purchased since the first two have exhibited the issue and I have a couple with several thousand laps on them. My main test chassis has gone through it's third pair of pickup shoes.
Can I ask what track type the cars are being ran on? Mine have most of their laps on Tomy sectional with some occasional races on different routed tracks. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

I feel lucky. I have (8) Megas, 4 of each chassis length. The only thing major I've experienced is short comm brush life. What ever problems anyone has encountered, I'm sure Steve at Racemasters will make it right.


----------



## aureliov

*Track Isn't the Villain*

>


LeeRoy98 said:


> I currently own about a dozen Mega-G chassis. >The first two I bought had issues with the pickups. I finally cured the issue >by bending the hook around a screwdriver shaft that is the same size as >the brush tubes.
> 
> OK, I didn't tried it yet, must find something with same diameter to use as a bending tool. Anyway, Tomy should provide a definitive solution to this issue.
> 
> > Can I ask what track type the cars are being ran on? Mine have most of >their laps on Tomy sectional with some occasional races on different routed >tracks.
> 
> I visited your site, it's nice, I'm not a "pro" like you. Answering your question, I use mainly Tomy sections with some AW straights mixed. I'm sure the problem isn't the track, but the Mega G PU shoes.
> 
> Thank you and happy 2012
> Aurelio


----------



## Hornet

1/16" (.0625") drill bit works


----------



## tossedman

Rick,

1/8 (0.125") or 1/16 (0.0625")


----------



## aureliov

Sir Slotsalot said:


> The only thing major I've experienced is short comm brush life. .


 BTW: Is this brush the same of G+? 

Happy 2012
Aurelio Valporto


----------



## Hornet

OOP's,thanks Todd,must'a been a blond moment,lol

Rick

You still playing possum out in the hills,lol:wave:


----------



## aureliov

*My Wife is blond *



Hornet said:


> OOP's,thanks Todd,must'a been a blond moment,lol


 I got it.
Thank you both


----------



## slotking

> BTW: Is this brush the same of G+?


it has a brush system like the Slottech t1 or tyco


----------



## 2racer

i have bought 4 autoworlds with the dot magnet. The 4 gear stripped the gearing out . The other 3 were not 4 gear chassis BUT one the arm burned up after about 50 laps . One has a warped chassis and the other is slow but still going . Chinese engineering at its finest .


----------



## aureliov

*I Agree*



2racer said:


> i have bought 4 autoworlds with the dot magnet. The 4 gear stripped the gearing out . The ... arm burned... One has a warped chassis and the other is slow... Chinese engineering at its finest .


 I agree 100% with you. We need quality in HO segment, but even well renowned brands, as Tomy, is making crap Chinese things. I think if a brand starts to offer REALLY quality products will sell a lot, even if its products comes to the market at the double (or more) of the price of these crap Chinese things they're selling today.


----------



## alpink

I think there are a couple manufacturers with USA made chassis.
in Florida?
Pennsylvania?
?


----------



## tjd241

aureliov said:


> I agree 100% with you. We need quality in HO segment, but even well renowned brands, as Tomy, is making crap Chinese things. I think if a brand starts to offer REALLY quality products will sell a lot, even if its products comes to the market at the double (or more) of the price of these crap Chinese things they're selling today.


Aurelio... This is your 6th post since joining on Dec 28th. If you take the time to look in the archives here you'll find NO OTHER HO manufacturer in existence more customer friendly than Tomy Racemasters. Have you bothered to contact them yet?... if so... What was their response? I would be shocked if it was anything less than completely helpful.


----------



## Bill Hall

*A deafening silence*

Odd,

Ordinarily they'rd be the usual gaggle of apologists falling over themselves to excuse every manner of haphazard quality control and repetetive mistakes that have plagued release after release from another manufacturer. 

Too bad those that are supposedly sooooo worried and supportive of our hobby cant speak up and muster that same blind eyed devotion for Tomy and the fledgling Mega, afforadable, low, sleek, inline power...admittedly with some bugs to work out.




There's no such thing as a perfect slotcar...that part is up to you.


----------



## onefastmustang

I know this kinda changes the subject but I'm trying to find a set of the black mesh and also a silver set of mega g wheels for a another car I'm working on and can't find any.


----------



## SplitPoster

Bill Hall said:


> Odd,
> 
> Ordinarily they'rd be the usual gaggle of apologists falling over themselves to excuse every manner of haphazard quality control and repetetive mistakes that have plagued release after release from another manufacturer.
> 
> Too bad those that are supposedly sooooo worried and supportive of our hobby cant speak up and muster that same blind eyed devotion for Tomy and the fledgling Mega, afforadable, low, sleek, inline power...admittedly with some bugs to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a perfect slotcar...that part is up to you.


And this comes as any sort of surprise? Of course not. Too much has been handed out and passed around...... and kinda like Amway, lots of people want to make a little bit on each pass as it all works its way down the chain. 

Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain..... the next release will be here before you know it! It may or may not be improved or better, but it darn sure will be DIFFERENT, more or less.


----------



## Hornet

Bill,i don't think the cars that popular yet,wait till more guys are using it,then you'll get your expected replies.

Government choke holds,keep the car from really being all it could be.
Thank your local government for the majority of problems with the Mega G,not the manufacture'r,their doing their best to bring a car to the masses that also appeases the Do-Gooder people.:wave:

The cars got problems,but they all do,it's no worse then alot of what's out there

If you don't want to deal with Racemasters/BSRT's China built cars,there's always Wizzard and Slottech,they're the only 2 manufacture'rs left with cars that are US built


----------



## beast1624

Hornet
You are right. Our local group finally agreed to do Mega-G 1.7 F-1's as one of the classes for our spring race. In preparation my friend and I have run into the following out of 13 1.7 chassis we have worked on:
-about 4 have shown the shoe problem but 'Doba's fix of curling the end hook around seems to put a stop to that.
-had 1 warped chassis (the drivers side shoe holder is warped up slightly making that wheel lift off the track) but RaceMasters is taking care of that.
-had 1 with a new problem no one has mentioned...the front armature bearing rotates when the motor runs causing it to run out of balance...but RaceMasters is fixing that one too.

So far we have been able to take care of the little things just like we do on T-JEts, JL's, MT's, Xt's, Tycos (list goes on) but the key is RaceMasters is taking care of the problems that really fall out of the norm of tweaking. I can't say enough good about them.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, if these chassis were $3-$5 a piece, or a complete car for $13-$18, I would have
absolutely no problems with the tweaks needed. But at $33-$37 a car???? That's a leap.
Still, Kudos to Racemasters for thier outstanding service, as seen on this board.


----------



## tossedman

Hornet said:


> If you don't want to deal with Racemasters/BSRT's China built cars,there's always Wizzard and Slottech,they're the only 2 manufacture'rs left with cars that are US built


Rick, just took a look at a G3 and a G-Jet that i've got lying around and both of 'em say Made in USA on the sides. Looks like there's still three manufacturers left on this continent.

Cheers eh,

Todd


----------



## mtyoder

I see, given some neo motor magnets, potential for a hot modified.....


----------



## Hornet

Chassis is too weak for Neo motor mags.
It flexes too much and you'll have heat problems.
We looked at it awhile ago to see if we could incorporate it into our outlaw Neo class,not a viable chassis for upgrading to Neo motor mags with this particular design,was our opinion.
Todd i was under the impression Gary's chassis were molded off shore,and assembled Stateside,but i might be wrong,wouldn't be the first time
Rick


----------



## beast1624

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, if these chassis were $3-$5 a piece, or a complete car for $13-$18, I would have
> absolutely no problems with the tweaks needed. But at $33-$37 a car???? That's a leap.
> Still, Kudos to Racemasters for thier outstanding service, as seen on this board.


If you look around you can get a bare chassis for $15 and a plain body for $6 (or use an original AFX body). Compared to the tweaking needed to make a Tyco or AW car run right these aren't bad at all.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

I think the brass chassis plate is cool for any car (not just Mega-G). Like to see more of them in general. Takes things "up a notch" for customizing.


----------



## Gareth

Hornet said:


> Chassis is too weak for Neo motor mags.
> It flexes too much and you'll have heat problems.
> We looked at it awhile ago to see if we could incorporate it into our outlaw Neo class,not a viable chassis for upgrading to Neo motor mags with this particular design,was our opinion.
> Todd i was under the impression Gary's chassis were molded off shore,and assembled Stateside,but i might be wrong,wouldn't be the first time
> Rick


Hi Rick,

Sorry but I have to disagree with you. There is no problem at all with neos in a Mega G. There was one running in our Modified class at our club last night and it recorded the second highest lap score of the evening. Only a few track parts behind a scarily fast Marchon MR-1 and I think there is more to come out of that particular Mega G. 

There is a lot of great modding potential with this chassis.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Hornet

LMAO,still disagree Gareth,i think your buddy WoodCote is having problems with his ,by his post over on SCI.
I stand by my statement,the cars too weak to be run as a full tilt Neo car.
You might get away with it for awhile,but i think you'll have bushing popping problems and heat issues with it if you take it to a full drop-in Neo style car.
It needs more motor box beefing to be considered for a Neo class,to much flex through the center of the chassis.

We run one class of car here,and it's a full on glue in Neo mag class,so we've got some experiences in that class,and we looked at the Mega G awhile ago,and it's not a viable Neo car.
We have Neo Wizzard cars that are bulletproof,and run for almost a full season with little or no maintaince,and you'll be a long time making the Mega G bulletproof,and low maintaince in a Neo style class:wave:.
You can be stubborn,and try though:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## neorules

I think that the mega g would be alright with the lower level neos-- but not full strenght mega downforce neo set-up. I'm with Rick on that clarification. In a limited number of and strength neo-- could work.


----------



## Hornet

The biggest issue we seen with it Bob,is right at the barrels and arm bushings,there's no meat in those 2 areas to speak of.

If they beefed those areas up a bit with a fully enclosed brush barrel,and a bit more support for the bushings,i think the car would be a very viable car then.

LOL,there'll be some guys stubborn enough though to maybe get it to work for awhile,but as a low maintaince drop-in Neo car,i doubt that'll be an easily attainable goal.
I'm getting older,and maintaining them is more like work then fun
Finding speed is still fun,but maintaince not so much anymore,lol
Rick


----------



## Gareth

Hi Rick,

True he is definitely having some issues with that rear bushing but if using the body clip works then we'll see what he can come up with. 

I believe Woodcote is using Level 42s in the car so I guess you must be talking about using even stronger mags than those in your full neo class.

It's still fun trying this stuff out for us at the moment. :thumbsup:


----------



## neorules

The journey in learning to improve the cars is definitely the most fun part. As we went through that journey a number of years ago, one big lesson was that as you improve one thing on the car it affect other parts-- it all must improve as a system. Faster speeds equal more emphasis on surviving impacts intact. That is why I believe racing UNlimiteds is the ultimate experience in this hobby-- you still need to do all the things you need to do to win other class racing but must survive 80mph impacts and it all happens at seemingly light speed. Last race with them the winner averaged 945 cm per sec. Divide by 2.54 to get Deanes favorite figure. Hey if we want to split hairs why not do a MM/sec number. Its an impressive 9 thousand four hundred fifty MM per second!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet

LMAO,Bob you got to much time on your hands.

Deanes not that bad,i've always enjoyed his points of view,you just gotta take him with a grain of salt,mind you it can be a mighty big grain of salt at times,lol

I seen your idea of a carbon fiber insert Bob,i think you got something there,especially if it goes right to the front of the chassis ,encompasses the front axle nubs,and stiffens the full length of the chassis:thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## Gareth

Bob that is a very quick car indeed! The EAHORC Pro-Mod class is limited so doesn't quite hit those peaks but it is still a fine sight seeing 4 of those beasts flat out. 

Deane is a cool guy. He just seems to enjoy winding people up on the forums! Just remember he lives and breathes HO racing and is very passionate about it and it all makes sense!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Dfz*



Gareth said:


> ************He just seems to enjoy winding people up on the forums! ***********


Which is EXACTLY why this is a Deane Free Zone.


----------



## Hornet

LOL,.Bill,be nice,lol.
Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black huh,lol:wave:

Bill you do have to give Deane credit for trying to come up with a solution to the mag wars a few years ago.
He's the only guy i know of who designed and built a chassis with adjustable mags in HO land.
The idea never really took off,but still you gotta give him respect for trying to make it work,and having a couple chassis fabbed up.
Not many of us can lay claim to that amount of devotion to the hobby
He's just abit differant in opinions about some things.
He used to hang around the old Canuck board years ago,and he had some pretty good ideas.
You gotta accept him for what he is,and sometimes say ,That's Just Deane being Deane,lol:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Gareth

He's also nice in person and nothing is too much trouble for a fellow HO racer or club. 

I saw the photo of his chassis and it looked brilliant. I was trying to look into having it manufacturered by 3D printing but I'm not sure if it would be strong enough or not.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Not interested in discussing that dude at all but I will say one thing - There's plenty of guys & gals that have passion for and support the hobby without being a prick on the online forums.


----------



## tjd241

*+1 'doba*

Spot on.


----------



## Ogre

X2 :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Hornet

LMAO:You guys must be in love with him,you're sure keeping this post active:wave:
So lets keep the post at the top
Maybe go work on a slotcar and forget about things for awhile

Pardon me for asking,but just what have you 3 contributed to the hobby.
List off the things please:wave:

Deanes done more for the hobby then most guys,and if you don't like him,ignore him,that's all i got to say.
Nuff said:wave:
So lets move on.
The man can't post here,so lets drop the subject


----------



## tjd241

Hornet said:


> Pardon me for asking,but just what have you 3 contributed to the hobby. List off the things please:wave:


Actually... Pardon *me*... Who handed you a #2 pencil, a clipboard, and a box of little plastic trophies to hand out?... I know what I and hundreds of others *haven't* contributed... and it's the reason we *can* post here. Surprisingly enough, no grain of salt is required either. So yes... let's *all* move on shall we? :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

Hornet said:


> LMAO:You guys must be in love with him,you're sure keeping this post active:wave:.....


Uh...in reading back, the permanent record would indicate that both you and Gareth are gonna ask him to the prom. :tongue:

So if you and Gareth are done with yer Pep ralley, I'd enjoy getting back to the Mega G as well. :thumbsup:

Deane was a victim of his own chronically inflammatory on-line persona and his failure to take responsibilty for its content by taking corrective measures. Other boards may extend him latitude to contort their terms of service, this one no longer does. Our mods rarely get involved here, but when they do, you can bet justice is swift and merciful for the good of the body Hobby Talk. 

Deane got fair warning. He persisted without contrition. He got doinked. 

The End.


----------



## Hornet

Bill i might take exception to that one.

I didn't bring his name in,but i did counter Collarans cheap shot.

I respect the man for what he's accomplished and contributed to the hobby.

Bob took the cheap shot,are you e-mailing him too Bill.

Why Collaran dropped his name is beyond me,but that's where you better start Bill if you're reprimanding anybody

Don't email me tonight Bill,i ain't interested in your reply right now:wave:
Rick


----------



## Bill Hall

So yer "na na nana na let's get on with it" wasnt a reprimand?....but my "neener neener I'd be happy to" was?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

When is the Prom this year? :tongue:


----------



## Hornet

Think i'll change my first reply,not worth the battle.
You all have a good night

Bill,i owe you an apology,i was a bit rough,you're one of the last guys i wanta have a scrap with.
I'm sorry Bill

Rick

Word of advice Bob,i wouldn't drop Deanes name anymore,even if you're just being a smart-rearend


----------



## beast1624

Referring back to my original post (#35) I received replacements from AFX within a week of notifying them...very good service.

Also found on the chassis with the warped pickup rail on the drivers side:took a hair dryer on low to heat the rail then gently worked with it until the rail was straight again. So far it has not tried to warp back up again...both front tires sit flat.


----------



## AfxToo

> Referring back to my original post (#35) I received replacements from AFX within a week of notifying them...very good service.


They are a great company to deal with. A big part of this starts at the top with the guy who is running the company. He is very passionate about the products and making sure anything that gets sold under the AFX brand lives up to the reputation that has made AFX the most recognized and most valuable brand name in HO slot cars over the past 40 years. RaceMasters could simply ride on the AFX reputation and do okay, but they are continuing to reinvest in the products and reinvigorate their product lines with stunning new offerings like the "Collector Series" and "Clears" on the car side and newly retooled track and even track design software. RaceMasters is a smart company run by smart people.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Naw*



Hornet said:


> Think i'll change my first reply,not worth the battle.
> You all have a good night
> 
> Bill,i owe you an apology.....


Well OK, but ya really dont owe me nuttin' Rick. 

I'm happy the thread is back on track. :thumbsup: 

The Mega platform has always intrigued me. I dont want to see it go. I kinda held out hope that they might have seen some merit in the design and continued to refine it.


----------



## Hornet

Things got carried away abit Bill,i think it's that passion thing,lol.

I think Bob's idea of some sort of brace is a good one,but that's for the guys who want to take it up a couple notches in magnets:thumbsup:.

A carbon fibre insert that uses the body tubes as a stiffening structural member and encompasses both axles would be one way to stiffen the chassis.
Rick


----------



## slotking

sorry
But i just read this, and was shocked?

I also saw this


> you do have to give Deane credit for trying to come up with a solution to the mag wars a few years ago.


and laughed my head off! he has done nothing because he knew nothing!!!
he read various BB's and thinks he knows about a venues of racing from what a small minorities have said on the BB's!!

You have to part of a system to know the issues!
he does not know! he is not even close to understanding the fun we have in HOPRA.

Like to see a list of what he has given us!!
BTW, I have seen adjustable mags a long time ago.


----------



## AfxToo

Since Deane does not have posting privileges on this board and is not a member it's probably best just to avoid referencing him entirely in any discussions. I've had many very positive dialogs with Deane over the years and I like the guy. However, he got bounced off this board by Hank. I consider Hank to be the epitome of fairness. If you get booted by Hank it means you have no place or presence on this board, directly, indirectly, second handedly, or after the fact. 

I vote for keeping our discussions focused and evolving around our fellow HobbyTalk board members because that's how we get the most value and enjoyment from the privilege of being a member of the HobbyTalk Board.


----------



## alpink

*I respect THAT*



AfxToo said:


> Since Deane does not have posting privileges on this board and is not a member it's probably best just to avoid referencing him entirely in any discussions. I've had many very positive dialogs with Deane over the years and I like the guy. However, he got bounced off this board by Hank. I consider Hank to be the epitome of fairness. If you get booted by Hank it means you have no place or presence on this board, directly, indirectly, second handedly, or after the fact.
> 
> I vote for keeping our discussions focused and evolving around our fellow HobbyTalk board members because that's how we get the most value and enjoyment from the privilege of being a member of the HobbyTalk Board.


I can respect that and second the motion.


----------



## Hornet

I agree.
Good post AFX:thumbsup:

Mike if possible lets leave the Deane and Hopra discussions to another board.
They're both entities that seem to turn into heated discussions

What have you got for tips for the Mega G.:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Dave G.

I've been folowing this thread for a while now, and like a few others here, the guys I race with aren't real fond of the Mega G either. We each bought one with the intent of racing them in a box stock class.

We always went back to running the stock SG+, as we were disapointed with the speed and handling of the Mega G. Too bad, because the indy bodys, and the new Audi & Peugeot body's are really well done. 

Also, some of you may have already seen this on the Harden Creek Slots website, but they have an example of highly modified Mega G. I was wondering if anybody here has tried any of these mods, and what your results were if you did.

http://hcslots.com/museum/megagmodified.html


----------



## slotking

I got one of the 1.7 a while back, wrote an article for Scale Auto Racing News.
it was a simple review. basically saw the car really start to go when I put something like .430's silcone tires on the rear.

front was still stock, but the car went very well.

I I took the time, and lowered the front end and soften the shoe tension, the handling would make it a sweet car to drive


----------



## neorules

We have found that the mega g with .290 rims and the .360 rutherford tires works very well (it comes out to about .422). In our inline boxstock class the Mega g, super g plus and the LL m-car all have won races. The key is the stock (front) tire minumum that evens them all out.


----------



## Hornet

Do you run a spec front tire height too Bob.

One way to help equalize the differant brands of cars is to run a differant spec tire set-up for each brand of car.
But how you'd ever come with the tire height differances needed to equalize the cars,would be quite a chore i think.
Rick


----------



## neorules

Rick--- I left out the word front when referencing the key is the stock front tire minimum. I'll correct it. There was no research, just took the lowest stock size we'd seen for each car type took off a couple thou for wear and set the minimum there. It seems to work. I think the minimums are listed on the HOPRA rules page.


----------



## Hornet

Bob i know guys gauss the rails while the cars sitting on them,but has anybody ever tried setting the differant brands of box stock cars on a flat steel plate then gaussing the plate.
I don't own a gauss meter,so i don't know if it'd work or not.
But my thoughts were to use a piece of flat steel,say an 1/8" or 3/16" thick and maybe 2" X 3" in size,and use the meter reading off the plate to adjust the tires so you get roughly the same reading off the plate between cars
It's just a thought,and i've never seen anybody say they were guassing them off a piece of plate steel,so i don't know if it'd do anything or not.

I like your idea of using the tires to equalize the cars,as i think it's probably the cheapest way to equalize the differant brands of box stock cars floating around now:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## neorules

Rick-- I haven't tried your suggestion, but from experience the steel plate reads magnet material not over the rail. The M car reads far beyond its performance because of this.


----------



## onefastmustang

I was running my 1.7 mega g chassis and it only has about 3 laps onit and now it stops and stutters . Then it got hot and had a strong smell and quit running, practicaly a brand new car.


----------



## beast1624

onefastmustang said:


> I was running my 1.7 mega g chassis and it only has about 3 laps onit and now it stops and stutters . Then it got hot and had a strong smell and quit running, practicaly a brand new car.


Mustang
Had the same thing happen with one of my 1.7's not long ago. Turned out the arm had thrown a winding after less than 10 laps. I went to the 'Contact Us' section of the AFX site (http://afxracing.com/php/contact/) and sent them a message explaining what happened. They got back with me within a business day and sent a replacement. Let them know what happened and they should take care of it.

BTW: that was 1 of about 20 total Mega G's that was bad out of the box for me.


----------



## onefastmustang

Thanks for the info, i also have 2 other 1.5 chassis that are so far fine but if i have anymore problems i'll stick with my super g's and bsrt g3's


----------



## onefastmustang

I heard from Afx today and they are sending me a eplacement chassis in the mail, great customer service. :thumbsup:


----------



## onefastmustang

I received my 1.7 mega g chassis today from Rcaemasters and just wanna say they have great customer service.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Good news...*

... Glad they helped out. At first glance I thought the "thumbs down" icon that this thread brandishes was a bit harsh. However, I can totally understand how people are less than enthusiastic about the product, especially when one gets purchased and it's not entirely well put together. Now though, I don't think the "thumbs down" is such a bad thing. As the thread chugs along, it helps point out that when/if there is a problem... the mfg *will* step in and make it right with very few questions asked. You just don't see that sort of calm competent response every day. Sometimes ya gotta toss out a few thumbs down in order to see if there are any :thumbsup::thumbsup:... out there left to be had. :dude:


----------



## Dave G.

Has anybody here attempted to put a hotter armature in a mega G?

If so, how did you manage to pop the original armature out without destroying the chassis? I'm refering to the tabs over the motor magnets. Seems like if you pryed out the sides of the chassis, that the tabs would break off.


----------



## woodcote

You don't need to remove the motor magnets.

Pop out the bushings front and back and then pull the arm up and out, letting it rotate where necessary.

Any Tyco-timed arm (ie Wizzard, Slottech etc) will work fine. Some spacers may be necessary to get everything aligned.

An interesting 'budget' option would be the arm from the battery-powered Mattel cars - coming in at around 3.5 ohms.

BTW, it is possible to remove the motor mags without breaking the tabs, but takes a fine balance of finesse and force


----------



## beast1624

woodcote said:


> BTW, it is possible to remove the motor mags without breaking the tabs, but takes a fine balance of finesse and force


I'll second that!


----------



## cwbam

here's a great article 


http://www.hcslots.com/museum/megagmodified.html


----------



## Ogre

This may help.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tomy-MEGA-G...130664354681?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e6c33d379


----------



## woodcote

$27 

I built my Modified Mega-G for racing at the Worthing club for less than that, including the rolling chassis and lexan body.

I picked up some aftermarket N42 SRT neo blocks for $0.50 a pair, use a $2 Wizzard Storm WS13B front end and 'B' Compound .422" Supertires ($1.75). 

With the neos in low downforce mode it drives the stock arm nicely. With a 20T Wizzard pro-pred gear it is fast on our big UK club tracks. 

I'm not sure what that armature is on that listing, but it don't look very special. Says it's polished though


----------



## Ogre

I posted it as an option not as an endorsement. Glad to see your setup is an improvement.


----------



## Ogre

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-BULLET...130665797655?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e6c49d817


----------



## woodcote

The Wizzard SP05 is another alternative - balanced, trued & epoxied - and $12. 

I've seen the Mattel battery set armatures (3.5 - 4 ohms) for a couple of dollars. Trued and balanced they are not bad arms - a little less 'pokey' than the SP05.

I'm yet to try either in a Mega-G though. As I said, the traction mag upgrade certainly gives the stock arm a new lease of life.

BSRT are doing a balanced version of the stock Mega-G arm now. And gold-plated pick-up shoes.


----------



## beast1624

I put a Mattel 4.0 in a Mega G 1.7 chassis that had thrown it's original winding. You have to shave a little off each end of the shaft (Mattel is a bit too long) to make it fit right. Bench grinder worked for that.

Definitely gave it more top end!


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

one of the problems Ive found is the pickup shoes float over the brush barrels when flat to the rails. its a good running car just has some issues out of the box. I adjusted the shoe spring tension to stiffen it and adjust the shoes to reduce the "floating" off the barrels. The 3 members that bought one have good running cars now. I put a atf320 with .430 silicone sponge on one of the girls car and she was keeping up with my stock Storm doin under 3 second laps on my 43 foot plastic sectional


----------



## SuperFist

*Mega G Meltdown*

My first experience with a Mega G 1.7...










I got great customer service from AFX Racing.
Eve sent me a new replacement chassis.

But it will be my one and only Mega G.
Because it's not near as nice as my Tomy/AFX Super G+ slot cars.

__________________


----------

